# Liparis gibbosa?



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok guys Liparis gibbosa I've seen this one posted a few times where would be best placement for it? List your experience with it too and how did you like it?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

i have one liparis grossa 'Natural World x self' in my viv. it is halfway up in the viv with good moisture and air movement. it has been doing well since january but no blooms yet. i have it mounted on a cork branch and the roots have encircled the branch in a very cool manner. i think it is full sized at about 3 inches tall. hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

So halfway in the viv, is good for it? It'll have good ventilation.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zach Valois (Jun 7, 2012)

Both L. grossa and L. gibbosa are warm to hot growing epiphytic species. They do not require overly bright light, hence placing them lower within your enclosures. L gibbosa is the more opportunistic and widespread of the two taxa, and can be found on tree trunks, shadowed hillsides, and on protected rock escarpments. L. gibbosa can be found up to roughly 2,000 m asl, whereas L. grossa is generally within 300-700 meters of sea level (hence the species tolerance for warmer temperatures). These will rot easily, so let them dry out to some degree between waterings. 

I also plant mine no higher than mid-way up the enclosures, and allow them to be almost completely dry for a day or two before watering again. When I first started keeping them, I quickly lost them due to overwatering (rotted out). The few I have now have grown astoundingly fast given the aforementioned conditions. 

Here is a photo of one of my specimens of L. gross, about 12 inches away from a single 6500k compact bulb. It has nearly doubled in size since I added it about four months ago.


----------



## Zach Valois (Jun 7, 2012)

Hopefully mine will come into bloom soon. They are summer to fall bloomers and as I begin to slightly drop temps within my enclosures, I hope to see them bloom.


----------



## Zach Valois (Jun 7, 2012)

Krenshaw22 said:


> how did you like it?


 The thing I love about these two species is it is one of the few orchids I have kept in vivariums that I can tuck behind some of the more demanding and showy specimens, and granted I keep from getting it too wet, my neglect will allow it to thrive. You look back at it one day and realize how much it has grown!


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

This really helped me thank you guys.


----------

